# 100 wet shot



## FL.Goat (Dec 15, 2013)

Im adding a 100 shot wet to the car in a few weeks after I get my wide band in. Is everyone running the br7ef ngk plugs??? car is just small bolt on and full exhaust plus tuned already, how will it also run on motor with that ngk plug vs stock delcos? 

Thanks,


----------

